# vintage general electric resistor unit



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jmalys said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a special effects artist in Florida. I have a little side project I've been working on for the past year. I have almost completed a replica of the 1950's time circuit hood box from Back to the Future 3. I've collected and replicated all the electrical components except for a vintage General Electric Resistor unit. I believe it's about 3 x 8 inches and made out of metal. It has 4 IRG resistors inside it's "cage". (The black coiled cord in the photo is not part of the unit) I was hoping someone might be able to give me some information on it and how I might go about finding one. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I would love to put this project to bed.


 

That's cool but resistors aren't sized by 6" X 8" like that.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Your best bet would be either eBay or find old factories: These things are how they used to regulate power. We've got a ton of them in our old plants, but I don't think I've ever seen one that looks like what you need: Most of them are cylindrical and only contain a single element.

If I were you, I'd make it. You can get that perforated sheet metal at a hardware store.

And oh, yeah: Post pictures! :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I would try to contact the effects guys who put it together for the movies and see if they can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The big power resistors I've seen look like a lacquered carbon tube and snap in via clips, like paper-towel tube size.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have seen those resistors in GE 5KV Magna-Blast switchgear. I cannot tell you what circuit they are in right off but I have seen them. 
Check with some one who deals in old switchgear they should be able to help you. 
A word to the wise check with your banker first. Old switchgear parts are VERY VERY EXPENSIVE


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Call GE, they are really needing some good PR right now...They would probably give (or loan?) you something that may work. Heck, send them to this page


----------

